# Which Colnago is this?



## jet sanchEz (Nov 28, 2005)

I don't know what I have here, I thought it was an Elegant but it has some differences from Elegants that I can find photos of online. It has over sized tubing and lots of pantographing but there is no tubing sticker. It is a European model so when I contacted [email protected], they couldn't tell me much but they guessed that it was a Super. I don't think it is a Super since it has over sized tubing. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Does it have Gilco (crimped) or round top and down tubes?


----------



## jet sanchEz (Nov 28, 2005)

The tubes are all round. The lugs are reminiscent of the Master frames but it is not a Master, sadly. Maybe an Alain?


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm *pretty sure* you have a Conic. It is the only model to my knowledge with oversize tubes in the same manner that Serotta produced. It's oversize SLX. You should be able to feel the reenforcing spirals...
Super = SL standard tubing
Superissimo = SLX standard tubing


----------



## jet sanchEz (Nov 28, 2005)

Huh, that never occurred to me, that this might be a Conic, thanks. I will be able to feel the spirals in the BB shell? Or can I shine a torch down the seat tube to see them?


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

how many years was this produced?


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

jet sanchEz said:


> Huh, that never occurred to me, that this might be a Conic, thanks. I will be able to feel the spirals in the BB shell? Or can I shine a torch down the seat tube to see them?


My current understanding of the DECOR label is that in most cases it refers to the upgraded "Art Decor" paint schemes. 

Torch down the seat tube is the standard method. As far as i can tell, if the tubes are round and go oversized in the area of the BB shell, it has to be a Conic.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

samh said:


> how many years was this produced?


I believe 5 or 6 from 88 to 93ish. The early ones had curved forks, later were strait bladed but could be ordered with curved. If this is indeed a Conic it would be a 92 or 93.


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

jet sanchez, do you know if this is stiffer than a Master? Your color coordination is great, even the saddle rails are red.


----------

